# Anyone have rats???



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I just bought 10lbs of food because I was thinking about getting 2-3 boys. I decided to wait until my life is more stable. These are "top of the line" rat blocks made by Harlan teklad so they are a bit pricey. It was $20 for the blocks plus shipping.. Let me know if anyone's interested.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I used to own rats. I did feed Harlan tek as a part of their diet, but I did mostly fresh foods and left overs from my dinner. Personally, I preferred my girl rat, which I had alone, she was soooo sweet and cuddly, when I would put her on my computer desk she would literally lay down beside my hand on her side like she was a cat or dog. After she passed away I got two boys, I didn't like them as much (probably because I still missed my girl, and they weren't as cuddly). I ended up having to give the boys away though, for some weird reason I'm allergic to male rats, but not female rats.


----------

